

Are you the Droid we're looking for? - matto1990
http://ribot.co.uk/news/new-year-new-droid/

======
mainguy
OK, this is the best title I've seen in a while so I grudgingly apologize for
the upvote just because of that. The company does look kinda cool, but it'd be
a hellish commute from the midwestern US.

